# JD's Stash



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

I just wanted to see what I had jammed in my humi so I snapped a quick pic. 75 in a 100 count box. I've got a few more on the way as I just seasoned the old humi and its back in play. There will be more buying:nod:


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

:biggrin1:nice, thanks for sharing, love the pic


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice stash


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

Weapons of mass production, John!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll have an update in a few weeks that's already in the cards 8):smoke:


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Great stash John. Is that a La Gloria Series N I see in there? If so where did you get it?


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cool pic, one of these days I need to go through my humi and see what is in there.

Best regards, tony


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice stash there!!!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Lookin' good John!


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

NERY GOOD JOHN, a few of my favorites in there... VERY NICE COLLECTION... ur my kinda man..

rb


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Tasty looking stash!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great stash JD! How are the RP Ocean Clubs? Holts always has pretty good deals on RP but I've never heard anyone talk about them.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice stash. Just love that bottom row.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

mrsmitty said:


> Great stash John. Is that a La Gloria Series N I see in there? If so where did you get it?


Joshua it is not a Serie N, its a Reserva Figurado (RF), I've never had an N. I picked that one up from cbid


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

rus_bro said:


> NERY GOOD JOHN, a few of my favorites in there... VERY NICE COLLECTION... ur my kinda man..
> 
> rb


Thanks Rusty I realized after smoking the Oliva Master Blend shown in the middle of the middle row that I really need to get some more Oliva's in there. Namely more MB's and V's.

I've put together a few reviews that you could check out to further compare tastes.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Good lookin stash. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

zeavran1 said:


> Great stash JD! How are the RP Ocean Clubs? Holts always has pretty good deals on RP but I've never heard anyone talk about them.


Thanks Rich, I actually bought a sixty ring deal from Holts 4 each of the 4 sixtys on the ends of the bottom row. I liked the first two quite a bit and smoked those last winter so I can't recall details so I would be all that helpful. I've been hanging on to the other two to give them some time. That could happen soon and I'll be sure to let you know my current thoughts.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, very nice stash there man!

I see a nice cohiba hiding in there too!


----------

